# Which microfibres to use with ONR



## ///M Sport

Hi guys,

Just wondering which microfibres we’re all using to do an ONR wash safely. I have a bundle pack of the kirkland MF’s but have been told these can marr the paint.


----------



## Steampunk

I upgraded my rinseless MF's recently to Microfiber Madness Summit 800's... Not cheap at all, but they are pretty awesome, and easily the best quality MF's I've ever had in terms of longevity. Used to use Eurow Shag Pile, which I still like, but I'm not going back to edge-banded MF's for ONR. Too easy to drag that satin edge... I personally like plush, long-fiber MF's for rinseless, and specifically they can't be ones that the fibers expand too much when soaking wet... You want the dirt to be able to filter into the nap of the textile, and away from the surface. Not just get ground against it.

Hope this helps. 

- Steampunk


----------



## NeilG40

I've been using these with no issue on my Nissan Leaf.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07D9ZFV7K/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ///M Sport

Oh yeah Neil I forgot you posted these up on a different thread. Do you know what blend these are 80/20, 70/30 etc?


----------



## ///M Sport

Steampunk said:


> I upgraded my rinseless MF's recently to Microfiber Madness Summit 800's... Not cheap at all, but they are pretty awesome, and easily the best quality MF's I've ever had in terms of longevity. Used to use Eurow Shag Pile, which I still like, but I'm not going back to edge-banded MF's for ONR. Too easy to drag that satin edge... I personally like plush, long-fiber MF's for rinseless, and specifically they can't be ones that the fibers expand too much when soaking wet... You want the dirt to be able to filter into the nap of the textile, and away from the surface. Not just get ground against it.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> - Steampunk


Thanks Steampunk. I'll look into those. Ideally want to avoid any MF's with 'detailing tax' attached to them. It's an MF at the end of the day, as long as the GSM, pile and blend are fine I'm sure hey can be sourced from elsewhere.


----------



## Steampunk

///M Sport said:


> Thanks Steampunk. I'll look into those. Ideally want to avoid any MF's with 'detailing tax' attached to them. It's an MF at the end of the day, as long as the GSM, pile and blend are fine I'm sure hey can be sourced from elsewhere.


Your prerogative, mate... However, I've bought enough MF's of various sorts, to know that 'Microfiber is just Microfiber', isn't true. If it was, those Costco towels would be as good as anything... Quality shows, if not immediately (A towel I just got recently from TRC fell under this category... Yikes. Can someone say lint? :doublesho ), then years down the line... I've wasted a lot of money on towels, both high and low end, over the years to figure this out.

- Steampunk


----------



## NeilG40

///M Sport said:


> Oh yeah Neil I forgot you posted these up on a different thread. Do you know what blend these are 80/20, 70/30 etc?


Sorry, no there isn't any info other than 450GSM


----------



## tosh

I use in2detailing edgeless 500gsms, I don’t think they sell them any more, but they have a 600 in dark blue that looks similar. Edgeless is definitely the way to go. They’re like mini wash pads. 

I actually don’t like MFs that are too soft, the fibres need to hold some structure when fully wet. Ultimate plush buffing towels tend to clump up their fibres when soaking wet. You only really find this out when you use them.


----------



## toni

I still prefer a sponge for ONR.
MFs need to be washed after every used and get nasty stains no matter what. A sponge rinses much cleaner and doesn't need washing, which saves time.
As with MF, not all sponges are created equal.


----------



## cleslie

If I don't use the big red sponge, I find The Rag Company Minx towels excellent with ONR. Put a few in the bucket then put to one side after each side is used and dirty.


----------



## \Rian

IF you can wait a few weeks for delivert Ali Express do a 6/5 pack of 800gsm MF's for around 15-20 quid

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32693513995.html

I don't use ONR but if I did I would use the above, I use them for a smaller drying towel of buffing sealant.

Thick plush and soft, can go wrong


----------



## westerman

For light dust I use ONR as a QD and just use whatever MF's I have to hand. If I use the ONR bucket wash method I use the Dural professional Grouting sponge, available on Ebay £7-95 for 2 pack. Work really well.

Harry


----------



## tosh

toni said:


> I still prefer a sponge for ONR.
> MFs need to be washed after every used and get nasty stains no matter what. A sponge rinses much cleaner and doesn't need washing, which saves time.
> As with MF, not all sponges are created equal.


I do like a Zymol sponge with ONR
Just the right amount of 'give' to the sponge when wet


----------



## Scotty B

I've been using ONR for 10 years and my stack of B&Q sponges has finally ran out.

Those Dural sponges look ideal and not too overly priced.


----------



## ///M Sport

Scotty B said:


> I've been using ONR for 10 years and my stack of B&Q sponges has finally ran out.
> 
> Those Dural sponges look ideal and not too overly priced.


I haven't experimented with a sponge....

How are you rinsing the sponge, in a separate bucket of ONR?


----------



## walfice

I use the rag company minx royale, really soft and do a great job


----------



## Scotty B

///M Sport said:


> I haven't experimented with a sponge....
> 
> How are you rinsing the sponge, in a separate bucket of ONR?


2 buckets. One with ONR the other with plain water for rinsing.


----------



## NeilG40

Scotty B said:


> 2 buckets. One with ONR the other with plain water for rinsing.


Doesn't that lead to the ONR bucket becoming more diluted after each rinse?

If I was using two buckets I'd have ONR in both, that way the solution on the rinse bucket is grabbing hold of the dirt released by the sponge.


----------



## tosh

One bucket, grit guard, sponge or mitt; I’ve usually washed the sills and bumpers with my wheel soap already, or bug spray, so the ONR sponge/mitt doesn’t get caked with dirt.

You can also get a load of thin mitts and throw them all in your ONR bucket; use one per panel or two and then get a fresh one. ONR solution stays relatively uncontaminated.


----------



## Scotty B

Found a Microfiber Madness IncrediMitt in the cupboard that's never been used, so I'll try this for a few washes and see how it gets on with Onr.


----------

